# Telephone Paging System?



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've gotta put together a public address system that will tie into an existing phone system and 16 ohm speaker network. 

Bogen seems to be the big name in supplying this type of hardware and right now I'm either looking at the TPU series amplifiers which appear to have a built-in telephone connection, or else get a cheap Speco amplifier and use the Bogen TAMB2 interface module. 

The TPU series stuff almost looks plug-and-play but I find that a little hard to believe. Any suggestions or recommendations from you guys who work on stuff like this? 

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

You got it figgered :thumbsup:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Valcom has some items too, don't have any part numbers for ya, but if you have Bogen in your sights your fine


----------

